# Karrick/Hurricane/Private



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm throwing this out there fer next week... Since I don't have a small boat anymore I don't hit Hurricane or Karrick much anymore. My ride would be OK in Hurricane but ifin anyone is going this Wednesday morning and wants company let me know...Or ifin anyone w/ out a boat wants to go to a private pond or 2 of mine the same morning let me know...I can even sweet'n the pot by cooking up some burgers on the BGE fer lunch!:hungry

Any takers or givers???:letsdrink


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

I sure wouldn't mind hitting up a pond or two. I'm not super familiar with freshwater fishing........at least not for anything other than brim...lol. wouldn't mind trying to beat my personal best bass of 1.5 pounds.....lol


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Ray, ifin you are free Wed. morn and can come up to my place (lil north of Karrick)...I can "almost" bet I can get you a lil bit above your personal best...Let me know ifin you can and want to and we'll do it brother!


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

I have to take a rain check...it's Nikkis day off...but keep me in mind for the future man!!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

not a problem Ray, well hook up sometime brother...:letsdrink


----------

